# Cits ... >  Geni Mojo Scan 1

## Melnais_ch

Sveiki,
Pirms 2viem gadiem bija problēma ar diviem gaismekļie , skaneriem (klubu gaismas). Tad veiksmīgi šo problēmu atliku, bet nu doma ka vajag salabot tomēr. Pats esmu 0 elektronikā un sākotnēji meklēju palīdzību www.mikseris.lv, kur man ieteica palīdzību meklēt šeit!
Iepostēšu problēmu 
"Ir nobrucis temāt pieminētais skaneris (divi). Meisters teica, ka kaut kas ir noticis ar programmu. Programmas vairs nav uz mikrenes.
Varbūt ir kādi ieteikumi kā rikoties vai kur varētu mēģināt atrast rezerves daļas/ mikreni ar programmu šiem skaneriem? Ir citi tādi paši skaneri kuri darbojas"

Mixerī man ieteica...
ka var no kāda ejoša skanera nolasīt programmu un "ielādēt" jaunā vai tajā pašā mirkenē, kura ir beigtajā skanerī!
Kā savulaik man teica meistars, ka ar dzelžiem skanerim viss ir OK, bet nav programmas un tāpēc nestrādā!

Par cik pats neko nerubīju, tad Kurš un pa cik man varēu palīdzēt? Varētu aizvest skanerus un paņemt atpakaļ gatavus, samaksājot kādu $ (izmaksas saskaņojot, jo skaneri tomēr paveci, bet labi)!

Te esmu rets viesis un būtu labi, ja kāds būtu gatavs palīdzēt, tad sazinātos ar mani 28340062 (Edgars) vai edgars.cerevko@inbox.lv

Jau iepriekš pateicos!
Edgars

----------


## JDat

Painteresējies pie Prošiem:
http://www.stage.lv/lang-en/eng/k-ms-atrast

Vai NA:
http://na.lv/lat/company/contacts/

Vai 3S:
http://3s.lv/lat/kontakti/
Tas pats ddff šeit forumā.

----------


## Vikings

Nobrukusi programma abiem gaismekļiem vienlaicīgi? Tas izklausās pēc tuftas, drīzāk, ja abi nomira vienlaicīgi tas varēja būt kādu tīkla pārspriegumu dēļ vai līdzīgas problēmas dēļ, kura attiecas uz abiem gaismekļiem vienlaicīgi.

----------


## Melnais_ch

> Nobrukusi programma abiem gaismekļiem vienlaicīgi? Tas izklausās pēc tuftas, drīzāk, ja abi nomira vienlaicīgi tas varēja būt kādu tīkla pārspriegumu dēļ vai līdzīgas problēmas dēļ, kura attiecas uz abiem gaismekļiem vienlaicīgi.


 Doma pareiza- kad viņi nobruka bija kaut kas ar spriegumien utt (ne ta zibens, neta tīkla pārslodz-īsti vairs neatceros)!
Bet šo sprieguma problēmu rezultātā šī "programma" izdzēsās /pazuda utt!

----------


## kaspich

vai tik shie nebuus tie, ko pirms kaadiem 10 gadiem no Kjiinas ieimporteju LV  :: 
meistars nejeega. tur MCU vnk protect bits uzstaadiits, tadeelj softu nevar nolasiit..

kaadi lohi meegjina ko remonteet.. vnk figeju..

----------


## Slowmo

Var jau tik pat labi gadīties, ka MCU nosviluši nevis programma izdzēsusies. Nevar jau īsti zināt, kā tika nodiagnosticētas fakts, ka nav programmas...

----------


## kaspich

> Var jau tik pat labi gadīties, ka MCU nosviluši nevis programma izdzēsusies. Nevar jau īsti zināt, kā tika nodiagnosticētas fakts, ka nav programmas...


 nu, iespeeja 0.0X%..
sore, naaksies apbeedinaat. savulaik, kad masveidaa apkalpoju/remonteeju tos suudus [tie bija simti, daudzi simti dazhaadu inteligjento hlamu], nebija NEVIENS gadiijums, kad mcu nokautos..
padsmit gadus vecam Coemar gljuki paraadiijaas deelj datu zushanas, bet citaadi..

----------

